

How Many Startup Ideas? - RealGeek

There are a lot of great ideas and opportunities out there. I guess most of the hackers have multiple product ideas running through their mind.<p>How do you decide which idea to work on? Which factors do you consider while making this critical decision?
======
staunch
1) Write down all of your new ideas on a list. This will help you stop
thinking about them, without losing them forever.

2) Wait for an idea to really grab you. Keep thinking about it. Try to
convince yourself that it's just not a very good idea. Have other people
critique it harshly.

3) If you're still excited about the idea then start working on a prototype.
Spend a couple weeks on it, definitely not months. Work on it long enough to
know you're not going to get bored of it, but not long enough that you'll feel
too invested to end it.

4) Take a really harsh look at the idea now and your motivation to continue
working on it. If you aren't _more_ optimistic and excited than when you
started kill the project now.

5) Never give up. Never surrender.

